# Going to the mall by myself



## GloryPatriot (Jul 27, 2017)

I actually live near the mall lol. Never did this before, but going to do it to gain confidence on being alone. I think it’s also good exerisce to walk around the mall. I may be nervous but I’m doing it for myself and proud of it.


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

DO IT! DO IT! I did this a few years ago to quell my fear of being seen alone in public and now it's not a big deal at all for me (and I honestly prefer going alone rather than going with people, so that I can take my time and my purchases won't be influenced by anybody lol). Congrats! :hug


----------



## GloryPatriot (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks Cosmic!


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Done this a few times, it's actually pretty nice if there's stuff on your mind to do there. Kinda wish I lived closer to the nice malls we have here.

Hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I like shopping so this is something I would do...just don't dwell too much on the heavenly blessed beauties there or it will ruin the whole trip.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

Never thought going to the mall alone would be something to be that self-conscious about, actually is preferable to me, going shopping with other people isn't very fun, girls like to take a long time looking at clothes and stuff and i can spend around 1/10th of the time in a store and be out of it compared to the people i'm used to shopping with. don't like sitting around alone at restaurants, probably wouldn't go see a movie alone either. grats for that though.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*which mall!!!???*

THE
Ambiguous
lazy
loose
meaningless
limp-wristed

Define something. Nø† *it* !!!

*It*'s.....ø

add THE to Anything OR remove THE?? equivalent exact same NULL

uh a ? one of those? or this / that?


----------

